# FLR(M) Application Queries



## Nannak (Jan 21, 2019)

Please help I am having trouble understanding questions on the FLR(M) form online

I am a British Citizen, I married my wife (who is originally from India )in March 2016. She applied to join me as family from outside the UK and was granted a visa for 33 months in 1 June 2016. Her visa expires in 1 Mar 2019. Now she needs to apply for an extension.

The questions I am having trouble are

1. Is this the first time you have applied for a partner route, or an extension, with your current partner (including as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner)?
Yes or No – I am inclined answer *no* because this is not the first time she applied for a partner route

2. Please choose the reason you are applying for an extension, this includes if you are switching to a partner visa from another type.
a)	First extension as a partner (following an initial period of entry as a partner, or as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner of a settled person)
b)	Additional extension as a partner
c)	First application as a partner from within the UK (for example, you are currently in the UK on another type of visa or permission to stay)
d)	You delayed your travel to the UK by more than 3 months after the issue of a visa and have not yet completed the required amount of time on a partner visa (not including as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner)
e)	You require more time to meet the Knowledge of Language and Life in the UK requirements to apply for settlement
f)	You were granted entry as a fiancé(e) or proposed civil partner, but have not yet married or entered into a civil partnership
g)	You are applying for any other reason

I am inclined to answer *option A *because this is her first extension. 

Can you please confirm whether you agree with my answers, any suggestions would be very helpful


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yup

NO and A

She applied as a partner already for spouse visa (entry clearance) and this is first extension.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

(This is the answer I put at least) I came on a fiancé visa, then I applied to switch it over to (FLR)M in 2016

I just applied for my 2nd FLR{M} - your wife I is applying for 

Answer B b) Additional extension as a partner

Because she did not come here on a fiancé visa and switch to another visa. She came on a spouse visa and is applying for an extension to her first spouse visa, is why its Answer B


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

No, Kylemacca01 is right. Nannak's wife was granted initial entry clearance as a spouse in 2016 and is still within her 'period of initial entry clearance', so this is not her first visa as a partner, but it IS her first extension. Therefore it is NO and A.


----------



## Nannak (Jan 21, 2019)

Thank you both for your valuable inputs. Long way to go for me.


----------



## Nannak (Jan 21, 2019)

Good Evening,

I'm at the stage of uploading my Wife's (applicant) supporting documents to the UKVCAS system, however, I'm unsure which documents are to be uploaded into the right categories.

The list is the below which is available but isn't very clear:

Proof of Identity / Travel History
Proof of Application
Other
Residence in the UK
Finances
Proof of Business
Life Events
Medical Information
Sponsors / Employment
Educational 

Does anybody have any sort of experience or a tutorial/guidance on how to approach this?

My proposed list as follows 

Proof of Identity / Travel History - Applicant Residence permit, Sponsor Passport 
Proof of Application - Applicant passport and consent forms
Other - Marriage certificate, Documents covering 2 years of cohabitation for both, Council tax and rental agreement for proof accommodation
Residence in the UK - Not sure what goes here
Finances - Sponsors 6 months salary slip, P60 & 6 months bank statements 
Proof of Business - N/A
Life Events - N/A
Medical Information - N/A
Sponsors / Employment - sponsors employment letter, employment contract 
Educational - UK degree certificate (Applicant)

I am not sure these are in right order. Any feedback much appreciated Thanks Folks


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I don’t think anyone is totally sure of what goes where but I would put your official correspondence in the Residence in the UK category. I might also put Marriage Certificate in Life Events . Not sure where the sponsor's passport goes! I don’t think it really matters though as long as everything is uploaded somewhere.


----------



## LMH71 (Jan 2, 2019)

In proof of identity

BRP of the Applicant 
Current Passport of my spouse went here

Proof of Application
My passport went here
My application declarations went here

In OTHER
Council Tax Bill
Utility Bill
Remove File
Property report 
Mortgage agreement
Letter of Support from my IN laws
Photographs of couple
Evidence of holidays as a couple
Personal Statement Sponsor
Personal Statement of the Applicant
Application form and confirmations 

Residence in the UK
My Correspondence
My Spouses Correspondence
Our Joint Correspondence

Life Events
Marriage Certificate

Sponsors Employment
P60 Contract
Stamped Bank Statements
Stamped Payslips
Letter from Employer.


These were all uploaded by our attorney my case was very straight forward but hopefully this helps people.


----------

